# Windows 10 question is free???



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey all, I just read that Windows 10 will be free for Windows 7 and Windows 8.1 users. I've got Windows 8.0 Pro, but I can't install 8.1 because my CPU isn't supported...

Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_10

Thanks!


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

_*It is our intent that most of these devices will qualify, but some hardware/software requirements apply and feature availability may vary by device. Devices must be connected to the internet and have Windows Update enabled. ISP fees may apply. Windows 7 SP1 and Windows 8.1 Update required. Some editions are excluded: Windows 7 Enterprise, Windows 8/8.1 Enterprise, and Windows RT/RT 8.1. Active Software Assurance customers in volume licensing have the benefit to upgrade to Windows 10 Enterprise outside of this offer. We will be sharing more information and additional offer terms in coming months._


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

If you cannot install 8.1 then it is unlikely that 10 will install on the computer either
It means that you have either a cpu or a motherboard that doesn't accept certain 64 bit instructions that 8.1 and W10 ( 64 bit versions) both use & insist on 

The only way will be to use the upgrade tester when it comes out


----------

